# WPA_SUPPLICANT Hanged

## martindv

Gents,

          After read a lot in forums i finally could configure my bcm43xx on my laptop. When i do ifconfig eth1 up. The wlan intherface brings up, and if i do iwlist eth1 scan, im able to see my wireless network.

           Now i have a little problem. When i run the init script ./net.eth1 start the network wireless network interface brings up for almost a minute, and the script finishes telling me time out.

            Is in wpa_supplicant.conf or in net.conf any way to tell that wireless interface would obtain the ip address from a dhcp server???

How should i configure my wpa_supplicant.conf in order to connect a personal wpa network with tkip and psk with my password?

Thanks in advance...

Martin

----------

## martindv

I dont know if the following has something to do with my problem, but reading in wpa_supplicant man page i found that there is a driver for Broadcom cards in wpa supplicant called Broadcom. but when i write 

```
wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dbroadcom -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 i receive an error telling that the driver is not supportted. 

Does anyone know how to use broadcom driver in WPA_SUPPLICANT?

Regards.

----------

## lghman

I dont know about the broadcom driver, but there is a ipw2200 driver also included in the wpa_supplicant package, and I never got it to work with my ipw2200 card.  I had to use the -Dwext to get my card to work.

As for your problem up top, you could try bringing up the wpa_supplicant by hand and then running a dhcpcd ethx to find out if it is all configured properly and then you know that its just the scripts.

I use the same setup for my wpa, so here is my wpa_supplicant.conf file:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ssidhere"

        psk="secretpasswordhere"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}

```

--sonik

----------

## martindv

Weird, But when i do 

```
dhcpcd eht1
```

 the interface get up, but it shows an error telling 

```
Error, Timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

 ... its weired cause i have my lan working with the same Linksys im using to provide addresses to wlan network.

----------

## agne

I also get this alot, but I have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG and im using the Dwext driver.

```
Error, Timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

----------

## groovy12

i have same problem, timing out response.

someone suggested to see if access point was connectd before calling dhcpcd. it was connected in my case so no help for me but you can see for yourself. 

```
iwconfig eth1
```

----------

## martindv

unfortunately YES, access point is connected, even im able to scan my wifi network with iwlist eht1 scan.

Well, let me know in case of any news.

----------

## agne

I got it to work with another dhcp client.

```
emerge dhcp
```

and volia

```
dhclient eth1

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3-Gentoo-r9

Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Listening on LPF/eth1/xx:0e:xx:0a:c6:xx

Sending on   LPF/eth1/xx:0e:xx:0a:c6:xx

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPOFFER from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPACK from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

bound to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -- renewal in 1750 seconds.
```

and just add this to your conf.d/net

```
config_eth1="dhclient"
```

----------

## lghman

What version of dhcpcd are all of you using?  It could this bug here.

--sonik

----------

## martindv

i'll try that way, cause i was using for both lan and wlan interface the dhcpcd program.. i will emerge dhcp and i will post the results...

Thanks for your help.

Martin

----------

## martindv

Huston, we have a problemmm..... I've installed dhcp instead of dhcpcd, and when i do

```
dhclient eth1
```

 it keep trying and trying to get an ipaddress, but eth0 took an ip address very quick instead... :S

HEEELP!

----------

## lghman

 *martindv wrote:*   

> Huston, we have a problemmm..... I've installed dhcp instead of dhcpcd, and when i do
> 
> ```
> dhclient eth1
> ```
> ...

 

So the probelm is with eth1 itself is what your saying?  If I hear you correctly than eth0, with dhclient, gets an ip right away, but when running dhclient with eth1 it still doesnt work?

--sonik

----------

## martindv

Thats right, the problem seems to be eth1 (wlan iface).

Here i post lots of info about my wlan:

```

Gentoo martin # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

Gentoo martin #

Gentoo martin # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:BF:EE:B7:BB

                    ESSID:"Casa"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-226 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2232ms ago

Gentoo martin #

Gentoo martin # dhclient eth1

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3-Gentoo-r9

Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Listening on LPF/eth1/00:14:a5:2b:14:19

Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:14:a5:2b:14:19

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

Gentoo martin # 

Gentoo martin # dhcpcd eth1

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Gentoo martin #  

Gentoo martin # dmesg | grep bcm43xx

bcm43xx driver

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 117, high: 120, index: 109)

 <c0338ed6> bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+0xd6/0x3f0  <c033672d> bcm43xx_phy_initb6+0x2ad/0xbf0

 <c03380c8> bcm43xx_phy_initg+0x348/0x690  <c033b6fc> bcm43xx_phy_init+0xcc/0x190

 <c03275d4> bcm43xx_chip_init+0xe4/0x500  <c03284e3> bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+0x73/0x510

 <c0325497> bcm43xx_wireless_core_reset+0xe7/0x160  <c03292a8> bcm43xx_init_board+0x98/0x500

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 117, high: 120, index: 109)

 <c0338ed6> bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+0xd6/0x3f0  <c0338015> bcm43xx_phy_initg+0x295/0x690

 <c033b6fc> bcm43xx_phy_init+0xcc/0x190  <c03275d4> bcm43xx_chip_init+0xe4/0x500

 <c03284e3> bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+0x73/0x510  <c0325497> bcm43xx_wireless_core_reset+0xe7/0x160

 <c03292a8> bcm43xx_init_board+0x98/0x500  <c042ec97> dev_open+0x77/0x90

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 117, high: 120, index: 109)

 <c0338ed6> bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+0xd6/0x3f0  <c033359e> bcm43xx_phy_init_pctl+0x1ae/0x360

 <c0337f4f> bcm43xx_phy_initg+0x1cf/0x690  <c033b6fc> bcm43xx_phy_init+0xcc/0x190

 <c03275d4> bcm43xx_chip_init+0xe4/0x500  <c03284e3> bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+0x73/0x510

 <c0325497> bcm43xx_wireless_core_reset+0xe7/0x160  <c03292a8> bcm43xx_init_board+0x98/0x500

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 117, high: 120, index: 109)

 <c0338ed6> bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+0xd6/0x3f0  <c033a2e1> bcm43xx_phy_lo_g_measure+0x9c1/0xdb0

 <c0327311> bcm43xx_mac_suspend+0x71/0xa0  <c0328ce9> bcm43xx_periodic_every120sec+0x49/0xd0

 <c0328fcc> bcm43xx_periodic_task_handler+0x9c/0x100  <c013b1de> hrtimer_run_queues+0xbe/0x100

 <c0328f30> bcm43xx_periodic_task_handler+0x0/0x100  <c012c9da> run_timer_softirq+0xda/0x1d0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Gentoo martin #

```

Thats all i image that  should help to find out what is happening..... in case you need more info let me know...

Thanks for the help...

Martin

----------

## agne

I only have problems with my wireless when trying to use dhcp and when I changed to another dhcpclient it worked. It could be that bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137800 with dhcpcd that does it. I'm using dhcpcd-2.0.5.

----------

## lghman

Considering that you are using WPA with TKIP, are you absolutely sure that your wpa_supplicant is working properly and that you are connected to your access point?  You iwconfig should look something like this:

```
eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"your-ap"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:55:00:EC:00  

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1A5F-4E40-EE20-82D9-BB87-4310-4787  

          Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=89/100  Signal level=-40 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1299  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Basically the important part is that you see the encryption key stuff, that means that you are connected to the access point.  I dont have a braodcom wlan, but I dont think your dmesg should have all those messages in it.

 *agne wrote:*   

> I only have problems with my wireless when trying to use dhcp and when I changed to another dhcpclient it worked. It could be that bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137800 with dhcpcd that does it. I'm using dhcpcd-2.0.5.

 

Thats what I said up top.

--sonik

----------

## martindv

Thats the problem, im sure that im not able to connect to my access point..

that my net.eth1 start script output:

```

Gentoo martin # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]

Gentoo martin #

```

Here you have my WPA_supplicanf.conf

```

network={

ssid="CASA"

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

#group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

psk=75a092210ea9ef283376f519764c8939176f5cfa0fe99f859bfd2e601e0a6c04

priority=1

}

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net script

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

Thanks / Gracias

----------

## lghman

Try running wpa_supplicant from the command line and see if it will connect for you.  You can run it in the foreground in which will let you see all the output.

Something like:

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/path/to/config/file -ieth1

```

--sonik

----------

## martindv

When i run it get this message,,,

```
Gentoo martin # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

I dont know if this is related with my problem but i have a Linksys wifi router....

----------

## lghman

Hmm..... Ok, maybe try unloading your card's module and reloading it.  Then make sure that it is showing up in iwconfig and ifconfig, then try running wpa_supplicant again.  All I can guess is what it says, and thats that your card for some reason right now isnt available.  It did this on mine, but that was when I lost my module for my card because of a wierd upgrade problem.

--sonik

----------

## martindv

At this moment i have my wifi card driver built in in kernel... :S

By the way my machine is a HP Pavilion notebook pc DV1000 series

----------

## agne

Try with a static ip and see if that works for ya. If your unsure what settings to use for your ap u can try do a iwlist scannig and see what your ap reports back.

----------

## lghman

 *agne wrote:*   

> Try with a static ip and see if that works for ya. If your unsure what settings to use for your ap u can try do a iwlist scannig and see what your ap reports back.

 

It doesnt matter if his dhcp doesnt work right now if he cant connect to his ap by using wpa_supplicant.  

What is your dmesg showing about your card right now, and also when you are trying to run the wpa_supplicant?

--sonik

----------

## agne

 *sonikntails wrote:*   

>  *agne wrote:*   Try with a static ip and see if that works for ya. If your unsure what settings to use for your ap u can try do a iwlist scannig and see what your ap reports back. 
> 
> It doesnt matter if his dhcp doesnt work right now if he cant connect to his ap by using wpa_supplicant.  
> 
> What is your dmesg showing about your card right now, and also when you are trying to run the wpa_supplicant?
> ...

 

I must have missed that one, thought he said before he could associate. Still can you do a iwlist scanning and post the output, you maybe just missed something in your wpa_config.

----------

## lghman

 *agne wrote:*   

>  *sonikntails wrote:*    *agne wrote:*   Try with a static ip and see if that works for ya. If your unsure what settings to use for your ap u can try do a iwlist scannig and see what your ap reports back. 
> 
> It doesnt matter if his dhcp doesnt work right now if he cant connect to his ap by using wpa_supplicant.  
> 
> What is your dmesg showing about your card right now, and also when you are trying to run the wpa_supplicant?
> ...

 

Even if he did miss something in his wpa.conf file, when he runs it he gets a resource not availble error right now (look a few posts up), so its got something to do with the driver at this point.

--sonik

----------

## agne

try using baselayout-1.12.1 I read somewhere on the forum that it works better with it. and also I use that baselayout.

edit: nvm that iwlist I saw u posted it before  :Smile: .

----------

## lghman

 *agne wrote:*   

> try using baselayout-1.12.1 I read somewhere on the forum that it works better with it. and also I use that baselayout.
> 
> edit: nvm that iwlist I saw u posted it before .

 

Yea it could be the baselayout, I had problems with mine too, but I had to go a little further back because of my ipw2200 drivers.  I also dropped back my kernel version because when I upgraded it broke my ipw2200 driver.  Although how much of this would translate to your drivers is unknown.

--sonik

----------

## martindv

sorry, but what do do mean with nvm?

----------

## lghman

 *agne wrote:*   

> try using baselayout-1.12.1 I read somewhere on the forum that it works better with it. and also I use that baselayout.
> 
> edit: nvm that iwlist I saw u posted it before .

 

He means nevermind because he saw that iwlist from before.

--sonik

----------

## martindv

Getns,

           No changes with the new baselayout.... when i do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start it starts wpa_supplicant, wpa_cli, and it says backgrounding but nothing happens....  :Sad: 

----------

